# I Borrowed A Decent Camera...



## Toshi

Managed to borrow a digital SLR and a fast 100mm macro lens for the weekend. I'm not that well versed with digital, but had a play this morning photographing some of my watches. What do you think?


----------



## Toshi

a few more....














































Rich


----------



## b11ocx

I think you are a complete git.... you have convinced me I now must get a Sinn when I had just decided I dont need anymore watches 

Seriously... very nice, and I think I need a DSLR


----------



## Mutley

What he said

Makes me want to get a decent camera & some watches to match

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## tranber70

Very nice one.

Is it a "digital" lens or an old one?

I am with an Olympus 300, using my old lenses and extension rings to make macro, but I am looking for a macro lens and I hesitate between an old one and the "digital" one.

I see that yu used a very very long "time", quite 30s, on the Omega.

Bertrand


----------



## Toshi

tranber70 said:


> Very nice one.
> 
> Is it a "digital" lens or an old one?
> 
> I am with an Olympus 300, using my old lenses and extension rings to make macro, but I am looking for a macro lens and I hesitate between an old one and the "digital" one.
> 
> I see that yu used a very very long "time", quite 30s, on the Omega.
> 
> Bertrand


It's a modern lens, so I guess it's digital. It's a Canon 100mm f2.8 macro - focus range 35cm to infinity. This is full frame (no cropping) so should give you an idea.....










and yes, some of the exposures were 30 seconds at f11 on 100asa setting. As with the one above this tends to blur the minute hand a little (or i the case of the Benthos, the dive timer), and makes the seconds hand disappear (as below) :lol:










Rich


----------



## Guest

Very good shots mate,gotta get a decent camera


----------



## mrteatime

Toshi said:


>


great shots rich.....im loving these two......thy look awesome


----------



## mjolnir

They are some great shots you took Rich. I love the colours on the GMT. The whole thing just pops out at you.


----------



## Zephod

Absolutely love the shots of the Doxa its one of grails :lol:


----------



## SharkBike

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## thunderbolt

Superb photos Rich, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## minkle

Nice one,love the first pic especially 

That citizen bullhead needs a new home..


----------



## Stanford

Super shots - macro work can be difficult (at least I find it so :lol: ........in fact I find it all difficult :yes: )

I love the propeller type effect on the ploprof :thumbsup:


----------



## Fulminata

Now that is how to photograph a collection, up close and personal. :yes2:

Of course it does help having a rather photogenic set of models.

:clapping: More please


----------



## PhilM

Very impressive photo's Rich, the long exposure times look great :cheers:


----------



## JonW

Very nice indeed. Lovely colours and crisp on the non moving items. well done mate


----------



## Silver Hawk

Very nice Rich...but can you tell us which camera and lens these great pictures are from? :huh:


----------



## jasonm

Superb shots Rich...

Makes me want to get a decent lens now


----------



## Toshi

Thanks everyone for the kind words. My wife looked at the pictuers last night and commented that it "makes a change" for me to spend hours on a project and actually achieve something :blink:



Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Rich...but can you tell us which camera and lens these great pictures are from? :huh:


The camera is a Canon 30D and the lens a Canon EF 100mm f2.8 Macro USM. A friend of mine is a pro photographer, and was good enough to let me use it for the weekend.

Problem is it's now made me realise just how inadequate my little Ixus 500 is  I was always relatively happy with the pictures with my Ixus, but now I can see what a real camera can do I'm not so sure. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Guest

Looks great, Rich :thumbsup: ! Seems like you will invest in a new camera and lens. Does not have to be the 30D, the 400D is sufficient, but the lens is important. I am a Nikon person, but I still need to buy a decent macro lens. Have been to greedy so far; always bought a watch instead :huh: . Anyway, your pics have convinced me to buy the macro finally!

Jan


----------



## Barryboy

JHM said:


> I am a Nikon person, but I still need to buy a decent macro lens. Have been to greedy so far; always bought a watch instead :huh: . Anyway, your pics have convinced me to buy the macro finally!
> 
> Jan


Absolutely spot on! My situation exactly - it's just a pity that the Nikon lenses are so expensive!!!

Rob


----------



## Stuart Davies

Great pics Rich - You can tell you were having fun doing these 

I use a Canon 300D with a macro screw on lense similar to a filter.

Whilst this may have cost me Â£600 when new (4-years ago) I think you can pick these up for less than Â£200 now and a 350D for just a little more...


----------



## Stuart Davies

Great pics Rich - You can tell you were having fun doing these 

I use a Canon 300D with a macro screw on lens similar to a filter.

Whilst this may have cost me Â£600 when new (4-years ago) I think you can pick these up second hand for less than Â£200 now and a 350D for just a little more...


----------



## rev

Rich you take photo's like you make straps...................impecable!

Well done mate, the sinn looks great!

Andy


----------



## jungun

Toshi said:


> Managed to borrow a digital SLR and a fast 100mm macro lens for the weekend. I'm not that well versed with digital, but had a play this morning photographing some of my watches. What do you think?


That second shot (the one of the Aquastar) is so clear, it's as though I could touch it - well done.


----------



## rcspeedmaster

Really professional pictures. Welld one.

How did you light them?


----------



## rcspeedmaster

Really professional pictures. Well done.

How did you light them?


----------



## ravi.kiran

Excellent pics!

I like the pic with focus completely on the 'diver'.


----------



## renykeny

the hell with the camera.....nice collection..


----------

